# Audi S3 Recaro seat bases



## TT'nDisguise (Mar 4, 2013)

I have found out that the above seats had a removable base that can be used on mk4 vw's 
Does anyone know if there are other seats that used the same recaro bracket. 

Anyone know where to get these? 










Thnx


----------



## TT'nDisguise (Mar 4, 2013)

I've seen a set or two being sold here in the past, can anyone pass along any info to source them?


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

http://www.sparcousa.com/product/seat-base-400-series
Try this


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

How about the S3 seats where can we pick up a set of those? What would they fit in?


----------

